# Right, that's it...I'm off...



## Shiny

...on a well deserved 2 week break from work!

Syd & Jayne will still be here in the office and will be able to deal with any queries in my absence.

I'll still nose in on the forum, but unfortunately I won't be able to deal with any specific policy queries or pm's as I won't have access to the office computers.

Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68

Enjoy your holiday, we fly out next weekend for a well earned break too.


----------

